# We're in Thats Life mag this week!



## Jaq (Sep 23, 2003)

Hi everyone

Not posted much here recently but a few of you might remember us! Anyway, we, along with our wonderful surro Dawn, are in this weeks Thats Life magazine (on sale 4th Feb, issue dated 11th Feb). Some of the facts have been "journalist-ed" to condense our story to the required number of words, but think it reads OK. And don't know which photos they will be using - hope they picked nice ones  
I hope it will show surrogacy in a good light and encourage others - it took us a long while but we now have two most gorgeous children. To those of you starting out on the surrogacy road, keep going and good luck, may your dreams come true soon  

Love and best wishes
Jaq


----------



## lisasStars (Oct 26, 2009)

i will definatly buy it and have a read    well done you
Lis


----------



## Val123 (Jan 24, 2009)

Will certainly look out for the article.  There is simply not enough positive media coverage of the wonder of Surrogacy  

So happy for you that you now have your wonderful little family - I will be joining you soon.  Our surrogate is 31 weeks tomorrow with our little girl Maya.  We are also planning a sibling project about a year or so after she's here.

Congratulations to you.  Hopefully your story in That's Life will inspire lots more women to come forward as surrogates  

Val x


----------



## lisasStars (Oct 26, 2009)

Jackie I bought it today and had tears reading it. Isabella and Tim are gorgeous. What a wonderful woman Dawn is, it astounds me that someone could be so so thoughtful and giving. Well done for the article, it is great to see something positive about surrogacy.
Love Lisa


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

p 35 ladies//gents lovely story
L x


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

Hiya Jaq,
def remember you hun xx so pleased to hear you now have 2 lil miracles, not seen your article as yet but I will do for sure, lovely to hear about your happy ending 
Love
Sam


----------



## Jaq (Sep 23, 2003)

Thanks for your lovely posts girls, hope the article will encourage other IPs and surros.
Sam - wow are your two really almost 18 months old, they look gorgeous!

Love Jaq


----------



## sjane1 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi

I had been reading about a little wish again on here today as it has been 4 months since our last failed treatment and still feel lost! then..... i go to my mums for tea and she shows me your article - i have now been on here for over two hours reading all the stuff on their website.  I am sooo pleased for you, you have two amazing gifts and a really wonderful surrogate! It really has made us feel more positive about this and may look into attending the next social event.  The only thing that worried me is cost (I know it should not cos Iit is human life we are talking about after all and the best thing a special woman could ever do for us - but dont want to be in debt if/when   we acheive our dream and then not be in a good position financially for the child).  Lots of research still to do but looking more on the positive side of it all now - thank you for sharing your story  .

We will be looking for straight surrogacy though and have heard that it can be more difficult to find willing surrogates? Oh goodness, I am bursting with questions now.... I will shut up and leave you in peace. 

Thanks again   

Sarah
x


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*sjane1* - Good luck! I am a Host surrogate with COTS and I know there are lots of ladies out there willing to help, it's just a case of being patient and wiating for the right person. Unfortunately, it is a little harder to find Straight surrogates at the moment. I know that COTS have closed their Straight list for the time being because the number of IPs is far bigger than the number of surrogates. But hopefully this will change in the future, and it may not be the case with other organisations.

I really hope you find someone to help you achieve your dream. Don't give up.

Mandy xxx


----------



## sjane1 (Nov 12, 2008)

Thank you - hoping this will work out for us.  I can understand why it is harder to find straight surrogates as what all you special ladies do is beyond words.  I just hope one of these lovely people feel like they can help us to acheive our dream    .

All the best to you 

sarah


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

Jaq said:


> Thanks for your lovely posts girls, hope the article will encourage other IPs and surros.
> Sam - wow are your two really almost 18 months old, they look gorgeous!
> 
> Love Jaq


18 months indeed going on 16!! time certainly flies, they're not babies anymore  LOL

I too hope the article raises awareness, encourages IP's to think of surrogacy as an option and hopefully maybe encourage some kind ladies to consider being surrogates, hope your all well Jaq xx


----------

